
Show HN: The Bear minimum – Building a super simple blog with Bear.app - Essa
https://saul.at/building-a-simple-blog-with-bear.html
======
135792468
Pretty cool. Props for the creative use of Bear. It’s not something I would
have thought to use but I might start as a backup for some websites that I
want to keep alive.

~~~
Essa
Thank you! It’s surprisingly simple, but if you’d like any help, you’re
welcome to reach out via Twitter (linked in post).

